# ? about QS modifier



## bkwrmz7

Question on the CPC exam review, which modifier is used for monitored anesthesia care? I see the answer is QS, but to a relatively new coder, how would I know that? Where do I go to find this? Are there more I dont know about? I'm taking the CPC test mid-June & I'm trying really hard to do good. Any help is appreciated.
Shannon


----------



## nkellermann

You can find the modifier in the HCPCS Level II Codes.  They are located in Appendix A.

Nan


----------



## bkwrmz7

Appendix A has alot in it, how do I navigate it, do find that modifier?


----------



## nkellermann

Appendix A is only Modifiers.  They are listed in alphabetical order.  To find the specifice modifier you are looking for its on page 3 of Appendix A.

Nan


----------



## bethh05

In the HCPCS Level II book, the modifiers are listed in Appendix 2. They are in Appendix A in the CPT book.


----------



## Anna Weaver

*modifiers*



bkwrmz7 said:


> Question on the CPC exam review, which modifier is used for monitored anesthesia care? I see the answer is QS, but to a relatively new coder, how would I know that? Where do I go to find this? Are there more I dont know about? I'm taking the CPC test mid-June & I'm trying really hard to do good. Any help is appreciated.
> Shannon



Here's someplace that might help with modifiers. http://www.studystack.com/menu-54807

You can also just google and type in coding modifiers. You can also try the web sites of the specialties such as ASA http://www.asahq.org/. If you have the funds there are some books that will help. The one I use the most often is Coding with Modifiers put out by the AMA and written by Deborah Grider. I have the third edition and I use it almost daily. Otherwise there are websites that are free as the one above. Try some of these and see if it helps. Good Luck on your test.


----------



## FTessaBartels

*QS not in CPT appendix A*

QS is NOT listed in Appendix A of CPT Professional Edition (2009).

It IS listed in Appendix 2 of the 2009 HCPCS book.

If you do not already have a HCPCS book, get one. You will definitely need it for the CPC exam.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Renate54

bkwrmz7 said:


> Question on the CPC exam review, which modifier is used for monitored anesthesia care? I see the answer is QS, but to a relatively new coder, how would I know that? Where do I go to find this? Are there more I dont know about? I'm taking the CPC test mid-June & I'm trying really hard to do good. Any help is appreciated.
> Shannon



I am a new coder and I am working on my CPC exam for February 2012. I know how you felt. I had a course for 2 months and I am not sure if that was enough time for me.
I never worked in the healthfield and so this is extremely new to me. I would like to know how you made out and if there is any hope of me passing this exam. I am working everyday on my practice exams and I get depressed when I see how many mistakes I have made.
Any suggestions from anyone?


----------

